# Hi viz shockleader



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2003)

What line are you using for hi Viz shock leader?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Not trying to be a [email protected], but why would you need a hi vis shock leader?

I spool my sloshes with Sufix Tri in the Hi Vis Red and that's the best Hi Vis I've seen (no pun intended). Maybe find that in 50#, 80#, etc and use that as a shock leader.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

If you are casting on a public field, it's easier to find the breakoffs.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Ahh, now I see. Thanks for the education.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Berkey big game solar 50-80lb , if field is very green may be a little hard to find ,if sun burnt and patchey easy to find


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Leader*

Sufix Supreme Neon Orange.(65lb. & 80lb.) I think it is easier to lay the leader line on when the running line is a different color. Some others use Stren Yellow.  pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Suffix in both the Green and red though they are little difficult to see at certain times when the grass is not very green.

Last year in the US I was using 80lb Ultima PowerFlex in Fire Orange - easy to find.

The best of the lot is Mustad's Black Ayaka - jet black and can be seen for at least 25m in any colour of grass - the downside is that we cannot use it.  

Penn TuffStuff in Fluro Yellow stadn out well.

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Leader !!!*

Andy, FIRE ORANGE AND BLACK!!! I have never heard of these. Can you tell me where I can get these.  Finding the Sufix was not easy. Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I got my Ultima PowerFlex from Chapmans Sea Angling - 200m (660ft) was £6.99 (buy 2 get 3). They do not have an email address. You could try Southend Angling ([email protected])

The Black Ayaka was supplied to me via a source in Italy, it's not cheap at £15.00 for a 100m (330ft) spool though it has very little stretch and the 0.80 is rated at 100lb.

I hope this helps.

Led.


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2003)

Connman Where did you get the Big Game Solar?

Larry Wher did you find Suffix?

All I can find is clear!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Leader*

Sufix neon orange is in the U.K.(marshtackle.com) They have been very good to do deal with. If you are not sure about something; then send them an e-mail. I have found them to be very prompt. Larry.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

There's a really nice Big Chap who lurks in there. 
What he don't know about fishing & casting isn't worth bothering about.
Dave Hughes is helpful too. Great shop in a good corner of the UK.

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*nice BIG CHAP!!!*

Hmmmmm!!! I wonder who that could be? pelican man.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i use YO-ZURI hi viz orange 50# which is kind of hard to find, had to special order it from a west coast dist.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Shock leader*

Got my suffix from my local bait and tackle guy. Looked it up in his catalog and ordered the red for me.. trutanium ?? xl, are we taking the same stuff??? salt shaker


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Leader*

From what I remember, when I was looking for this neon Orange and talking to Sufix in N.C.; the Sufix Supreme Hi-Vis Neon Orange shockleader is only available in the U.K. My spool of red tritanium is 20lb. test line; not shockleader. What lb. test is your tritanium? Call your tackle guy and see what he says. Larry.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Gravedigger
Hatteras Jacks has the Big Game and Breakaway USA has the Sufix.
bob


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Breakaway/Sufix !!!*

Hey Bob, I was Breakaway's site and did not see the Sufix shockleader. Do you have to order a catalog? Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I get the BG solar form bass pro shops.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Larry
Give Nick a call at Breakaway 1-800-942-7325
415 YDS $19.50 per spool
Thanks Conn. I've been ordering the BG solar from Ryan but Bass Pro is close by.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Shock Leader*

Bob, I called Breakaway, and they Have Sufix in neon Yellow(60lb.) 
Led, I typed in that .com and went to a large site and then to Google and then to 2 other fishing sites and found nothing. Larry.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Try sending it an email  


It's there email address !

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*southend.Angling*

Hey Led, I sent southend.Angling an e-mail; and got nothing back. Since you are on their side of the pond, would you mind e-mailing them and let me know if they have this leader; want to sell it(how much), and would ship it our way? Thanks, Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I'll givbe them a ring


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry et All,

I have just spoken to Rory @ Southend Angling. He can accommodate any size of order, though to reduce your costs (air freight) it would be better to Bulk an order together.

Suffix or Ultima - what are you after ?

Led.

Board moderator - if this falls outside the boards rules I appologise, i'm just trying to help my fellow casters/friends.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Ultima*

Hey Led, I have some Sufix. I would like some of that Ultima Fire Orange in 80lb. What size spools do they have it in? I would like to have some leader that is easier to see.  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Drop me a PM

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Led*

I sent you a PM; did you get it? Larry aka pelican man.


----------

